# HDMI not working properly



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok so I know this is a noob question, but I did some searching around and tbh the answers I found weren't ones I liked. So I'm hoping to find some new and better and hopefully positive answers.

So I'm currently running InfinityROM with the ICS theme by Muff, and I finally went out and bought an hdmi cable (micro - > full size) the other day. Last night I hooked it up and found to my dismay that sound was coming in and out, and picture never showed up.

The television registered the connection as being 1080p @ 30hz.

All the answers I can find on this subject seem to be "go back to stock", is this literally my only option or is there something else going on here? The television is a 40" Westinghouse model 4080 or something similar (I'm at work dont' have exact model number in front of me).

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Going back to stock would at least help you figure out where the problem is at. Aside from the ROM, it could also be the hardware, cable, etc. Were you trying to play something with DRM protection?


----------



## Sdeph5200 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope, but I think I will backup and go back to EP4D stock and start from there tonight. I hope it isn't the ROM though I really enjoy the way the phone is working now. Other than the HDMI issue of course


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

nope mine works fine... prolly a cord problem.


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had a bad cord from monoprice do exactly that. and.... our HDMI ports are recessed a little too far IMO. make sire you jam it in there hard or try to hold it in while you see if or works.


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

tripple post fail, sorry lol, bit I tried infinity with my cord on 720p content on a pioneer 46in plasma and a Samsung 47in LCD


----------

